# Edinburgh weekend



## Kevin Alexander (13 Mar 2016)

Any groups riding in Edinburgh or Midlothian at weekends?


----------



## snorri (13 Mar 2016)

Some of my southern fellow countrymen/women will be along in two shakes of a lambs tale.


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2016)

ERC for fast riding
and SPOKES for social riding to name a few there's other too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Mar 2016)

(ERC stands for Every Rider Crashes)

Other ones I know of (I expect there are others) - 

CTC have various runs, including a hard riders run every Sat that regularly tops 80 miles.

Ronde (think Rapha on Pinarello) have a popular run from their premises in Stockbridge every Sat.

Also runs from informal clubs Portovelo, Pentland Velo, and Dalmeny 801.

A little further afield, I expect Peebles CC would have a run. And to the West, a variety of runs from West Lothian Clarion and Livingston CC.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2016)

Nip round to LaidBack Bikes and hire a proper bike/ trike?


----------

